
White South African farmers to be removed from their land - jaybaxter
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5443599/White-South-African-farmers-removed-land.html
======
eesmith
I would prefer to not read about this through the lens of the notoriously
reactionary, right-wing Daily Mail.

Here's a South African account of the same event.
[https://www.iol.co.za/business-report/economy/land-
expropria...](https://www.iol.co.za/business-report/economy/land-
expropriation-without-compensation-passes-in-parly-13515168)

Here's an account from Reuters: [https://www.yahoo.com/news/south-africas-
parliament-endorses...](https://www.yahoo.com/news/south-africas-parliament-
endorses-land-expropriation-without-compensation-152148346--business.html)

